
Show HN: Laravel Factory Beta is available for testing - laravelfactory
https://laravelfactory.com/blog/laravel-factory-beta-is-available-for-testing
======
olijka
Wow, your pricing seems quite high for what is effectively a one time use
tool. Is this your first release? Have you managed to attract customers at
this price point?

Don't get me wrong, I'm not implying your pricing is going to hurt you. As
someone who is really bad at selling people stuff, I'm just curious about how
you manage to sell a product like this at what appears to be a pretty high
price point.

